# 2012 IBC Ceiling radiation dampers?



## mtlogcabin (Feb 18, 2016)

717.6.2.1 Ceiling radiation dampers.

Ceiling radiation dampers shall be tested in accordance with Section 717.3.1. Ceiling radiation dampers shall be installed in accordance with the details listed in the fire-resistance-rated assembly and the manufacturer's installation instructions and the listing. Ceiling radiation dampers are not required where either of the following applies:

1.   Tests in accordance with ASTM E 119 or UL 263 have shown that ceiling radiation dampers are not necessary in order to maintain the fire-resistance rating of the assembly.

2.    Where exhaust duct penetrations are protected in accordance with Section 714.4.1.2, are located within the cavity of a wall and do not pass through another dwelling unit or tenant space.

Has anyone ever seen an assembly or test where exception 1 would apply? I have a proposed project where each dwelling unit (R-2) will have its own furnace and individual ductwork. The designer wants to use 26 GA metal from the furnance into the floor/ceiling assembly and to supply grilles located in the ceiling in each room as needed and eliminate the ceiling dampers. I do not see that as code compliant under todays code section 717.6.2.

Anything new on the market that replaces the radiant ceiling damper requirement that has been tested under ASTM E 119 or UL 263?


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2016)

Have not seen one

But they make them

http://www.ductanddampers.com/products/Fire-Dampers/Ceiling-Radiation-Dampers/CEILING-RADIATION-Fire-Damper-installed-Plenum-Sleeve-SKU2610.html


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2016)

From 09:::

Ceiling radiation dampers are evaluated either in accordance with UL 555C or as part of the floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assembly tested to ASTM E 119 or UL 263


----------



## bhale7wv (Feb 19, 2016)

You are only penetrating a fire rated assembly membrane, not a through penetration. As long as you are using all 26 gauge metal duct and properly sealing all the joints & sealing up all the annular space around each penetration, you will have a compliant system. 714.4.1.2


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2016)

> You are only penetrating a fire rated assembly membrane' date=' not a through penetration. As long as you are using all 26 gauge metal duct and properly sealing all the joints & sealing up all the annular space around each penetration, you will have a compliant system. 714.4.1.2[/quote']Maybe??
> 
> 717.1 General.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 22, 2016)

IBC 714.4.1.2 exc. 1 limits the aggregate area of unprotected openings through the membrane to 100 square inches per 100 square feet of ceiling area.


----------

